# Question about NO-Xplode shits



## GOtriSports (Sep 11, 2008)

WARNING: THIS QUESTION MAY BE CONSIDERED GROSS SO STOP READING NOW IF YOU ARE SQUEEMISH

 Alright now I have read from some people that they get the shits from NO-Xplode. I have been on it for about a week now and just yesterday I started getting the shits but I have a question about it. I'm sorry if this is gross but I am a little worried about my health here:
The shits I am having are tinted red. Pretty much the color of blood. However I think it may just be the NO-Xplode coloring my shits as it is just a little darker than the powder itself. If it is blood though I know I need to probably see a doctor or stop taking it. Any advice? If you have had the shits from NO-Xplode what color has it been usually?


----------



## MUbodbuilder (Sep 11, 2008)

quit taking it, iv heard of this before.  see if you still have this problem, if so see the doc


----------



## GOtriSports (Sep 11, 2008)

MUbodbuilder said:


> quit taking it, iv heard of this before.  see if you still have this problem, if so see the doc



I guess thats the best thing to do. It is going to be a lot harder to get up at 5:45 AM for conditioning without that extra caffeine. Any idea of some other source of caffeine I might be able to take to give me some extra energy in the morning? (I hate coffee)


----------



## Ben dur (Sep 11, 2008)

take blue no explode

see if your shit turns blue

otherwise, if there was blood in your shit, it would likely be dark. this is common with people who have bleeding ulcers and things
the blood dried inside the intestines

it is unlikely to shit bright red blood unless it is your actual anus which is bleeding

in which case an infection is your biggest threat.
short term anyhow...


----------



## Ben dur (Sep 11, 2008)

the blue shit part sounds like a joke... but i had bright green shit when i was little after having green pancakes (with coloring)...


----------



## quark (Sep 11, 2008)

GOtriSports said:


> I guess thats the best thing to do. It is going to be a lot harder to get up at 5:45 AM for conditioning without that extra caffeine. Any idea of some other source of caffeine I might be able to take to give me some extra energy in the morning? (I hate coffee)



Try House of David _Up Your Gas_. No I'm not kidding, Google it. It's cheap and works great.


----------



## egodog48 (Sep 11, 2008)

I couldnt see how red coloring would make it through your entire digestive trac and come out that way.  If it is blood, as earlier stated, dark red would indicate something higher in the system, and bright blood would indicate something much closer to the booty hole (maybe bleeding 'roids).  I just highly doubt that the coloring would make it that far.  I think only one red dye would go through you like that, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Ben dur (Sep 11, 2008)

i have shit bright green from green pancakes
and there is no other explanation for that

so im fairly positive that it could in fact make the journey


----------



## egodog48 (Sep 11, 2008)

Blue is a different case....Like I said, I was talking about red


----------



## bigsahm21 (Sep 11, 2008)

It's probably the coloring.  I've read about NO-Xplode causing this before...I specifically remember something about the dye used passing through your digestive tract entirely without being digested/absorbed.


----------



## Ben dur (Sep 12, 2008)

egodog48 said:


> Blue is a different case....Like I said, I was talking about red





in that case...
i may not be as informed

its possible that the red dye is not as stable etc. and has a hrader time making it that far...

but im sure it is possible
ive ate mexican food and then shit my brains out 30 minutes later...

if you think about it
the mexi food must have been traveling like a fucking race car to make the journey that fast...


some veeerrry strange things happen in the digestive system


----------



## egodog48 (Sep 12, 2008)

Coloring is a completly different matter than something giving you the poopsy woopsies.  If you drank red dye, why wouldn't you poop or pee red?  Like I said, it depends on the actual dye, but to my knowledge, there was only one that would pass through, but it's not a topic I have greatly researched.  There are alot of factors.  If not, why dont we poop rainbows out


----------



## Ben dur (Sep 12, 2008)

because if you mix up all the colors you get brown...

and that is a healthy shit...

lol

but seriously
i wonder how our hero is doing?
i havnt heard from him in days


----------

